# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  serb/mont.

## Tambakis

I found this a little while ago, might come in useful. The bit about the montenegrins speaking "deadly slow" is very true.  http://pub18.ezboard.com/fbalkanscrnago ... =352.topic

----------

Oh haha yes quite true. Well i'm off to have a proper look at all of that.

----------


## Mayita

Some of the people there are quite coherent, but Serbian and Croatian arein fact recognized as two different languages. Hello, that was what the war was mainly about**: power and nationalism. 
But hey, you've proved your point about the whole "zh" thing  ::  
Here's a pic of Sveti Stefan, Montenegro (Crna Gora)  http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-6/116127/sveti.JPG

----------


## stane37

> Here's a pic of Sveti Stefan, Montenegro (Crna Gora)

 You have to be there to actually enjoy it... By the way, Serbian and Croatian are in fact the same language (serbocroatian), but...

----------

